# F U M A R E -- Ashton VSG Illusion tasting - Friday 3-6pm. 3/24/06



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come down to *F U M A R E* at 907 W. Moana ln. in Reno for an Ashton VSG Illusion tasting. The event will be held on Friday, March 24th from 3-6pm. Take advantage of Ashton product specials that include;

*La Aroma de Cuba - buy 5 get one free
Ashton - Buy 5 get an Ashton Cabinet #6 free
10% off all boxes of Savoy cigars.*

A limited number of VSG's will be handed out for this event, so get here on time and take advantage of these great event-only deals.

*F U M A R E *
907 W. Moana ln. 
Reno, NV. 89509
775-825-1121


----------

